# Themed seminars?



## Stan (Dec 16, 2009)

Most of the Modern Arnis seminars I've either seen or been to are billed as "general" seminars.  Attendees don't really know what's going to be taught until they get there.  While I can see that this is a legacy of Professor Presas, who was a genius and didn't want to be constrained in his own art by a narrow curriculum, I think that for where the art is now, we would benefit from having more seminars, with more focus or theme.  For example; an intro seminar, one on advanced left-vs-right Tapi-Tapi, one on joint locks, knife defense, etc.  I have seen these occasionally, but  more often Modern Arnis events are just general Modern Arnis.

Even within the camps, I would like to see more options.  I'm thinking maybe three tracks at the larger camps; beginners, skills development and instructor development.  We have to realize that some intermediate to advanced practitioners are interested in developing themselves as teachers, while others are just interested in pushing their individual skills as far as possible.  

What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## stickarts (Dec 16, 2009)

That would definately make is easier to know what to expect for students considering registering. One challenge the teacher sometimes has is that he / she doesn't know how many students will show up and what levels will they be: beginner, intermediate or advanced, etc...Once you see who is there you can tailor the seminar a bit for the crowd.

For my seminars I try and get an idea ahead of time what the target audience will be and I try and give an idea what will be covered in my seminars but I leave myself some latitude in exactly in detail what will be covered. For example i may state that disarms will be covered with counters also covered time permitting. This approach seems to work well since students know generally what to expect however I don't completely lock myself in before i know what to expect for student enrollment.


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2009)

Stan said:


> Most of the Modern Arnis seminars I've either seen or been to are billed as "general" seminars. Attendees don't really know what's going to be taught until they get there. While I can see that this is a legacy of Professor Presas, who was a genius and didn't want to be constrained in his own art by a narrow curriculum, I think that for where the art is now, we would benefit from having more seminars, with more focus or theme. For example; an intro seminar, one on advanced left-vs-right Tapi-Tapi, one on joint locks, knife defense, etc. I have seen these occasionally, but more often Modern Arnis events are just general Modern Arnis.
> 
> Even within the camps, I would like to see more options. I'm thinking maybe three tracks at the larger camps; beginners, skills development and instructor development. We have to realize that some intermediate to advanced practitioners are interested in developing themselves as teachers, while others are just interested in pushing their individual skills as far as possible.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this?


 
IMO, camps and seminars are 2 different things, and are usually run differently.  Doing what you suggested, ie: working on something specific, is fine for a seminar, but for a camp, I'd imagine that given the fact that most camps are usually at least 3 days, working the same thing, for 8+hrs a day, would get boring and redundant, resulting in loss of interest.  A seminar can be geared to something art specific as well as level of material.  Ex: You could have an 8hr seminar, with the first 4 devoted to lower level students, teaching beginner material, and the last 4 devoted to more advanced students/material.  

The camps that I've attended, that my Arnis group holds, are usually broken down pretty well.  In this section, I posted a review of the 2009 camp, with what was taught, so you can see the variation.  Some of the instructors, taught tapi tapi drills, and another inst. picked up and taught variations off of those.  I havent been to a camp yet, where it was the same material or broken down into levels.  Everyone, beginner, intermediate and advanced all worked together.  IMO, I like this, because it gives the new folks, a chance to see some higher level stuff, as well as work with higher level people.  Sure, there were times when I was working with someone and had to guide them along, but that was ok, because it helped develop me and my understanding of it.  Its one thing to be able to perform the material, but another to be able to turn around and teach it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 16, 2009)

The only problem with themed seminars is it will fit one person's needs and another won't be interested at all.  Unless the instructor is noted for something as a speciality, it is tough to sell a themed seminar to the general public.

My theme is "pay me well."  Usually that happens. 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, I do themed seminars all of the time. I will teach my modules (EDT, Solo Baston, PSC, Balintawak Concepts, etc.). On the website I usually just say Presas Arnis concepts. If I go to a new school I with use my generic single stick template. If its a repeat performance I will get more topic specific. When we go our WMAA camps I will have specific topics and times for all of the sessions. Of course Im always ready to change topics based on the knowledge and experience of the seminar attendees.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 16, 2009)

Stan said:


> Most of the Modern Arnis seminars I've either seen or been to are billed as "general" seminars. Attendees don't really know what's going to be taught until they get there. While I can see that this is a legacy of Professor Presas, who was a genius and didn't want to be constrained in his own art by a narrow curriculum, I think that for where the art is now, we would benefit from having more seminars, with more focus or theme. For example; an intro seminar, one on advanced left-vs-right Tapi-Tapi, one on joint locks, knife defense, etc. I have seen these occasionally, but more often Modern Arnis events are just general Modern Arnis.
> 
> Even within the camps, I would like to see more options. I'm thinking maybe three tracks at the larger camps; beginners, skills development and instructor development. We have to realize that some intermediate to advanced practitioners are interested in developing themselves as teachers, while others are just interested in pushing their individual skills as far as possible.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this?


 
No Plan survives contact with the enemy. (* Pick a soldier or General *)


I think it all depends. 

I could teach three seminars of all the same content and then people might think that is all I might offer. 

I could teach three seminars with the same title, but covered empty hand versus single stick versus stick and dagger, so they all are a little different. 

I try to ask the Host what (s)he wants to see. Also I always come in with at least three plans. 

1) Host - requests and my idea of what to cover

2) Only highly skilled and trained people show up who know the system - this allows for some very specialized teaching that may not be normally seen at a seminar or camp.

3) Only beginners show up when a mix or advanced was planned - this can happen so you may need to slow it down or break it down even more. I also will try to find the one or two (Host et al) who may know something, but are helping others, and try to get them to work with me for a few minutes or with each other and give them something more than what the average attendee is ready to digest. 


I always am open for questions and this can lead to teaching something not planned for when you walked in.


----------

